# Wo sind die ganzen Trails am schmausenbuck



## jonasbergbiker (3. August 2016)

Hi habe mal ne Frage, bin zurzeit echt oft mit meinem Enduro  schmausenbuckbuck unterwegs habe aber keinen Plan wo denn die ganzen Trails sind. Kenne nur die an der Stromschneise und wenn man vom Parkplatz löwensahl kommt und dann links fährt da bei den Felsen da . 
Währe auch cool mal zusammen zu fahren am besten in meinem alter (14) und vom können eher Anfänger. Naja danke schonmal .


----------



## zerg10 (4. August 2016)

Am besten ist es mal vor Ort andere Biker zu fragen. Da es ja in manchen Bundesländern die doofe 2-m-Regel gibt, wird hier keiner öffentlich Singletrails posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (4. August 2016)

Und im passenden Lokalforum liest es auch eher eine entsprechende Person. Oder ganz klassisch rumfahren und Einstiege suchen und die Gegend "erfahren"


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. August 2016)

Wer sucht, wird auch fündig


----------



## LeFritzz (10. August 2016)

Wer nur fragt und nicht fährt, fndet nichts.


----------



## Sven12345 (12. August 2016)

Soo schwer ist das Zeug jetzt auch nicht zu finden...
Bei gutem Wetter fahren da derart viele Biker rum, dass es schon fast Warteschlangen an den Einfahrten zu den Trails gibt


----------



## derwaaal (12. August 2016)

Heute sind die Schlangen wahrscheinlich vertetbar kurz


----------

